# Question (embarrassing)



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

FS means for sale...

FT means for trade...

So FF means for free right?

I just want clarification 

Thanks!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, you got it. and SP means spotted, GB means group buy


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

You Got It 

There is No embarrassing question 
it's actually a good one for a new member who
may not be in tune with forum lingo

Welcome


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the only silly or embarrassing questions are the ones that don't get asked.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

NP 
(no problem)


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

annnd LF means 'looking for'.


----------

